# Nasty juice nic salts range



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (29/8/18)

Just saw on Instagram that nasty juice has released nic salts range. Would really like to order some.. who has stock ??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr (29/8/18)

I am also patiently waiting for vape shops to start stocking it. Haven't had any success in finding one yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (29/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Just saw on Instagram that nasty juice has released nic salts range. Would really like to order some.. who has stock ??



Let me know if you find it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (29/8/18)

Hooked said:


> Let me know if you find it


@Vape Republic has the pods for the gusto! Winning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (29/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Just saw on Instagram that nasty juice has released nic salts range. Would really like to order some.. who has stock ??


The range is 50/50, available in 35mg and 50mg salts. At the moment, only these guys have stock in the whole of SA: http://gvapehouse.co.za/product-category/nasty-juice/salt-nic/

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (29/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> The range is 50/50, available in 35mg and 50mg salts. At the moment, only these guys have stock in the whole of SA: http://gvapehouse.co.za/product-category/nasty-juice/salt-nic/


Has anyone ordered from them before ???


----------



## daniel craig (29/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Has anyone ordered from them before ???


They are 100% legit guys. I know the owner of the store.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (30/8/18)

Jengz said:


> @Vape Republic has the pods for the gusto! Winning!



Hi there @Jengz there's nothing on the website. I've been keeping an eye on it, because the ad on FB showed pods of many brands - but only Element is on the website.


----------



## Jengz (30/8/18)

Hooked said:


> Hi there @Jengz there's nothing on the website. I've been keeping an eye on it, because the ad on FB showed pods of many brands - but only Element is on the website.


It should be loaded soon, Akeel just landed from abroad so I think he will load the new stock soonest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> They are 100% legit guys. I know the owner of the store.


Order placed, was a little late to transfer so I think will only receive it now by Monday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/8/18)

Just realised my thread title was "mix salt range" instead of "nic salts range"  edited the title.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/9/18)

Order received and waiting for the juice in my breeze 2 to finish so that I can try this 
Thanks @daniel craig.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/9/18)

Jengz said:


> It should be loaded soon, Akeel just landed from abroad so I think he will load the new stock soonest



@Jengz Nothing yet - I think you'd better go and help Akeel

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

